# What is the "Fastest" army?



## Thursdayisgod (Apr 1, 2009)

I want an army that moves quickly for a real fast pace game, what would you recommend? I am torn between:

Tyranid - Hormogaunt based swarm tactics

Eldar - Saim Hann, lots of jet bikes and tanks

Orks - "Cult of Speed," lots of bikes and koptas

thanks in advance


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Tyranids ain't that fast, it's only fast the turn you charge.

Orks are definitely fast in their trukks and bikes.

Eldar are even faster, just not generally in the direction towards the opponent.

Dark Eldar are the fastest army. They go towards your opponent and they get there first.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Thursdayisgod said:


> Tyranid - Hormogaunt based swarm tactics


Don't do it. They are too expensive for what they do, easily cut down by pretty much everything, suffer from the lack of Fast Synapse (also expensive if upgraded) and can't even climb biuldings. 


Thursdayisgod said:


> Eldar - Saim Hann, lots of jet bikes and tanks


Not a bad choice. The tanks are flying Gods, even in 5th Ed. A decent amount of fire power and your HQ's can assist them on their own Jet Bikes. Had to counter and bog down.


Thursdayisgod said:


> Orks - "Cult of Speed," lots of bikes and koptas


Nob Bikers are the toughest unit out there (with the possible exception of TH+SS Termies, but still waaay faster), even at their price. Excellent speed for a assault based army, and the Warbosses can get very nasty on Bikes, especially when you can take more Nobs as troops choices. 

I'd say it's a toss up between the Eldar and the Orcs. If you want a shooting; "Haha, you can't catch me" army go for the Eldar. If you want a assault; "I'll go drive through... to your face!" army go for the Orcs.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I say the Ravenwing-If it's works right scout move then movement
That or it challenges the Dark Eldar


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

it depends exactly what you mean by 'fast', but if you wanted an army that could be deployed anywhere you wanted within the first couple of turns both Daemons and SM in Drop Pods allow just that.

however, if you are looking for one that movers around the board quickly, then Eldar on Bikes and Grav Tanks, SM on Bikes or Orks in Trucks and on Bikes are your best bets.


----------



## Thursdayisgod (Apr 1, 2009)

I ment fast as in 'navigate around the feild.' In which case it seems Saim Hann are the 'fastest.' I want to play Orcs, but their slang really turns me off.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say go with Sain Hann. You get speed and can use some brutal CC units but you can also have some heavy fire power so you should be setup well for any enemy.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I honestly would suggest Orks. A friend of mine has recently begun playing a speed kult and they are crazy hard. I wouldn't write them off just because of their slang, I don't know that many gamers that actually talk to their models so it's shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

Dark Eldar are the fastest guys I've seen with whyches and HQ squads getting into combat around turn 2. (turn 1 if lucky)

Ork bikers are an exception to the fast but not hard that every other fast thing seems to be with a Ork warboss on a bike getting a 4+ cover save and T6. However best save they get is that so they can be killed quite easy with big guns.

MVL.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Dark Eldar, assaults on Turn 2 and being able to move around the table freely. 

Raiders can move 12' and drop there guys off half way and still fire freely, then fly back, pick them up and move them around to where you need them.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah Dark Eldar are wicked fast... hardly any foot slogging units if you build your roster right. Vehicles are just very fragile.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

spidie2000 said:


> Yeah Dark Eldar are wicked fast... hardly any foot slogging units if you build your roster right. Vehicles are just very fragile.


They are however with night shields (I believe that's what its called, don't have the codex in front of me.) there a lot harder to hit if you know how to move them.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Night shields takes 6 inches off the range from weapon fire, but considering the number of vehicles I usually field to put them on all your raiders becomes pretty costly. And as raiders are meant to get in close and deliver troops they usually don't end up being worth the points. They are worth it on ravagers if you have the points to spare.


----------



## FuriousCurioso (Mar 1, 2009)

Dark Eldar and Orks are good. Even though I'm a Dark Eldar player at heart I gotta second Vanchet on Ravenwing, they get a scout move and in the new 40k FAQ they can turbo boost during that scout move. Plus they're Fearless and have Teleport Homers. If you get first turn you can literally wreck an opponents army on turn 1, due to the Melta weaponry, Krak Grenades and Powerfists. I've seen it done plenty. Also Deathwing have Deathwing Assault, can take an assortment of ranged 'and' close combat configurations. Plus both Ravenwing and Deathwing units can 'all' be made into troop selections and both are Fearless. They are very powerful.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Furious brings up a good point about Dark Angels. As a DA player myself who usually goes for a more Deathwing style list, I have recently begun beefing up my Ravenwing options. It has been a far more successful move then I originally thought it would be. 

I like how a lot of my opponents look at my Dark Angels on the tabletop and see nothing but glorified Space Marines, then I get first turn and they are like "Oh shit". 

When they hit it's fast and it's hard and it hurts.


----------

